# Welcher Teil der Java Standard Edition API ist für das Zeichnen von einfachen Grafiken gedacht?



## Garmen (15. Dez 2011)

Ich lerne zur Zeit Java, kenne mich aber nicht großartig in der Java SE API aus.

Momentan suche ich daher eine Funktion, die mir ein Fenster mit einer einfachen 2D Zeichenebene in Rasterformat liefert, in der ich diverse primitive Zeichenfunktionen (Linien, Punkte, Kreise) anwenden oder selbst programmieren kann.
Wichtig ist mir dabei, das das ganze zum Java Standard gehören sollte, also keine Installation von weiteren Bibliotheken erforderlich macht.
Dieser API Teil sollte dabei möglichst rudimentär sein, so daß kein umfassendes Wissen über die Grafik-API oder umfangreicher Initialisierungscode notwendig ist.
Es muß auch keine API sein, die OpenGL nutzt oder OpenGL Funktionen zur Verfügung stellt, es muß auch nichtmal performant sein oder die 3d Beschleunigung moderner Grafikkarten nutzen. Reines Software Rendering genügt völlig.

Prinzipiell reicht mir also eine Funktion, die mir ein Fenster mit einer 2d Zeichenebene darstellt, der ich einfach sage, wieviele Pixel die Ebene in der Horizontalen und Vertikalen groß ist und dazu noch eine weitere Funktion, mit der ich einen Punkt an Koordinate X,Y mit Farbe RGB in einen Buffer reinschreiben kann und dann mit einer SwapBuffer Funktion, der Buffer in der Zeichenebene sichtbar dargestellt wird. Das wäre schon alles, also einfach das primitivste vom primitven.

Was gibt es da im Java SE 7 Standard?


----------



## bERt0r (15. Dez 2011)

Sticky posts anschaun, ganz oben im Forum: http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/43939-zeichnen-swing-tutorial.html
Ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse wirst du damit aber auch nicht sehr weit kommen. Wenn du am Java lernen bist, hast du doch sicher irgend ein Buch/einen Lehrplan. Der Abschnitt Zeichnen mit Swing kommt darin sicher irgendwo in der Mitte vor und es ist nicht ratsam beim Programmieren-Lernen die Grundlagen zu überspringen.


----------



## Garmin (16. Dez 2011)

bERt0r hat gesagt.:


> Sticky posts anschaun, ganz oben im Forum: http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/43939-zeichnen-swing-tutorial.html
> Ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse wirst du damit aber auch nicht sehr weit kommen. Wenn du am Java lernen bist, hast du doch sicher irgend ein Buch/einen Lehrplan. Der Abschnitt Zeichnen mit Swing kommt darin sicher irgendwo in der Mitte vor


Leider nicht, Grafik kommt in dem Buch bestenfalls nur zum Darstellen von Buttons, Menüs usw. vor, aber das brauche ich alles nicht bzw. bringt mir nichts.

Das Tutorial werde ich mir aber mal anschauen, danke für den Tipp.



> und es ist nicht ratsam beim Programmieren-Lernen die Grundlagen zu überspringen.


Programmieren kann ich schon, ich wollte nur noch Java lernen.


----------



## Melfis (17. Dez 2011)

Ich glaube du suchst das hier:
Drawing Geometric Primitives (The Java™ Tutorials > 2D Graphics > Working with Geometry)
Die 2D-Geometric Primitives sind im Package java.awt.geom enthalten.
Jedes 2D-Objekt implementiert das Interface Shape,
somit kann man sie einfach an die Methode Graphics2D.draw() übergeben.

Hier nochmal ein Link mit den Möglichkeiten einer Graphic2D:
Java2D: An Introduction and Tutorial

MFG Melfis


----------

